# Angle Color Visualization



## TupeloTechie (Jun 16, 2008)

I am participating in the International Thespian Festival In about a week and I have entered into a Lighting Design "Individual Event," one of those "Superior, Excellent, Good, or Fair" style of competitions. I have most of it done, however there is one required document that I am not sure what all to put on it, I thought you guys might be able to help.

The Description: 

Provide a one-page document, Angle Color Visualization. Visually show the colors used in the design and the angles you chose for all major components of the design (specials are not required to be noted). Minimum size: 8.5" × 11". Maximum size: 18" × 24". Notes on the document should justify the choices made.

So what all should I put here? I was thinking Color Keys, Examples of Gels and gobos used, and a sketch or two?


----------



## JD (Jun 16, 2008)

This is outside my area of expertise so take this with a grain of salt. Judging by the title, I think they are more interested in how the angles of your lighting effect the objects they hit on stage. For example, outside of a special effect, you want to have pretty even cancelation of shadows and color shadows unless there is show intent. Although there is a school of thought (warm and cool from opposing sides) that heads in the opposite direction, in most cases you do not want effects that may distract from the focus of the performance. As this is a design contest, they may be looking for how well you can visualize the impact of where you decided to place elements, and what gels you have used to produce the intended outcome. I think if I have misread the concept, you should end up with a good list of correct answers


----------



## Charc (Jun 16, 2008)

My understanding: Derek referred to this as a Lighting Key in a recent thread. I referred to it as a simply a Key. (Shelley refers to it as a Key, and I got my nomenclature from him, though not all agree.) The program directors are referring to it as an Angle Color Visualization. If you have Shelley's _Designing with Light_ then you should be familiar with the section on Keys.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jun 16, 2008)

I am well aware of what a key is and whatever one calls it, it is pretty much the same thing. However, I do not think that the Angle Color Visualization is the same thing as a key (I may be wrong) as it says it could be 18"x24", that would have to be a VERY complex and non realistic key.

oh and charc, Shelley's book is _A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting_, I believe it was Gillette who wrote_ Designing With Light_.


----------



## Charc (Jun 16, 2008)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> I am well aware of what a key is and whatever one calls it, it is pretty much the same thing. However, I do not think that the Angle Color Visualization is the same thing as a key (I may be wrong) as it says it could be 18"x24", that would have to be a VERY complex and non realistic key.
> 
> oh and charc, Shelley's book is _A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting_, I believe it was Gillette that wrote_ Designing With Light_.



Haha, wow, good call on the books. My mind has just been done-zo today.

I fail to see how the size of the paper dictates the realism of the key. They may think you're including multiple keys per piece of paper, and using oversize paper may make it easier for you, if you can see all your different Angle/Color Visualizations at one time.


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 16, 2008)

See the recent magic sheet thread to see what Charc is talking about.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 17, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> ...My understanding: Derek referred to this as a Lighting Key in a recent thread...


I believe Derek called it a "Color Key", not a lighting key, and not to be confused with a "Symbol Key". Derek was taught that with a color key, the longer the arrow the lower the angle of elevation.

Also TupeloTechieKid, "I believe it was Gillette that wrote_ Designing With Light_." As much as it pains me, should be who; as inanimate objects take that, and persons take who.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Nov 16, 2008)

I found a thread on this from a while ago, but was confused as to the responses. I am presenting my lighting design for our fall play _Anatomy of Gray_ in front of a panel of judges. Among the things required are: A plot, a "conceptual visualization," an "Angle Color visualization," Channel Hookup, and a section drawing.

The only component I've never heard of or is not explained well, is an "Angle Color Visualization."

The description is as follows: "Provide a one-page document, Angle Color Visualization. Visually show the colors used in the design and the angles you chose for all major components of the design (specials are not required to be noted). Minimum size: 8.5" × 11". Maximum size: 18" × 24". Notes on the document should justify the choices made."

Is this asking for a rendering?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 16, 2008)

midgetgreen11 said:


> I found a thread on this from a while ago, but was confused as to the responses. I am presenting my lighting design for our fall play _Anatomy of Gray_ in front of a panel of judges. Among the things required are: A plot, a "conceptual visualization," an "Angle Color visualization," Channel Hookup, and a section drawing.
> 
> The only component I've never heard of or is not explained well, is an "Angle Color Visualization."
> 
> ...



Essentially - Yes. Probably wants to be called an "Angle AND Color Vizualization". Was it possibly explained in "Lighting Design" class ?.

I would assume a frontal elevation, as a couple of major scenes represented, each showing the different major color palettes used (I.E. - the warm daylight scene, the dusk scene, the night scene, etc...). PITA, as you now need to know how to render with watercolor and a paint brush, or maybe a line drawing with hi-liners. Or a WYG or VW/ESP Vision or better yet, Sketchup.

Steve B.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Nov 16, 2008)

A) We don't have a "Lighting Design" Class, everything I know I've learned from reading on my own/working hands on.

B) Does anyone know where I might find a free tutorial on rendering with Vectorworks 2008?


----------



## SteveB (Nov 16, 2008)

midgetgreen11 said:


> A) We don't have a "Lighting Design" Class, everything I know I've learned from reading on my own/working hands on.
> 
> B) Does anyone know where I might find a free tutorial on rendering with Vectorworks 2008?



Sorry, the attempt at sarcasm came across as criticism. I put quotes around the "Lighting Design Class" as I suspected your situation, so apologies in order.

As to learning VW rendering ?. Check the Vectorworks Tech Forum - Vectorworks 2009 by Nemetschek North America - Realize Your Most Inspired Visions for information, post your questions over there, as the users have lots of experience in VW. 

My take on Renderworks is it will do what you want, but you have to be decent at 3d to get elements of the initial design into the program, so it comes down to how comfortable you feel with VW. Many folks use ESP Vision as the rendering engine for up to VW 2009, though the buzz is that rendering in 2009 is much better. If I were in your shoes and I knew I was going to use VW a lot down the road as well as doing rendering, then I would invest the time, which it would take a lot of. 

I personally would do it in Sketchup, which seems to be a simpler program to get up to speed on. 

Good luck with it.

Steve B.


----------



## rochem (Nov 16, 2008)

I could be wrong here, so my apologies in advance if I am. But the way I learned it, an Angle Color Visualization was similar to a lighting key. So for example, you would have a small diagram of the stage where you noted the approximate direction each light was coming from and its color. Then you did this for most of the major scenes, or as many as you felt like including. To me this makes more sense then just a rendering, because a rendering doesn't really clearly show the exact angles and colors, it just shows the final result.

What I'm thinking is somewhat similar to this, about halfway down the page, called the lighting key.


----------



## erosing (Nov 16, 2008)

These might help you get started a bit as well.

VectorWorks Tutorials for Theatre

Out of curiosity, what is the panel of judges for? Competition, College Interview?


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Nov 16, 2008)

Its what they call an "Individual Event" at an edTA (Educational Theatre Association) conference, and they give you the basic "good, fair, excellent, superior" rating scale, and written and verbal feedback on how to make designs better. If I receive a superior rating at this conference at the Northeast Theatre Festival in Connecticut, then I can present it at the International Thespian Festival in Nebraska.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah I've never heard the term "angle color visualization". My guess is that they just want something like a key or magic sheet, like Charc posted. 

Is there anyway you can ask for a better explanation or example from previous participants?


----------



## TimOlson (Nov 17, 2008)

there's an old method of lighting for stages that use a cool color coming from one direction (maybe stage left on the front truss), a warm color from stage right, and one or more colors for backlight. I'm using this as an example only, you can put your color wherever you want. 

how many different colors do you use in your design? do they come from foh or upstage? from booms or hi sides? from sl, sr, or straight shots? 

each combination of color, location, and angle hopefully has a reason behind it. did you choose to put the front light at a very steep angle to keep eyes in shadow? was there something in the material you're lighting that caused you to choose this location (color, angle)?

it seems to me this is the kind of info they are looking for. 

peace, Tim O


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2008)

TimOlson said:


> there's an old method of lighting for stages that use a cool color coming from one direction (maybe stage left on the front truss), a warm color from stage right, and one or more colors for backlight. I'm using this as an example only, you can put your color wherever you want.



I have a feeling you are thinking the McCandless Method. The part the everyone remembers about his method is the 45˚ x 45˚ front light in amber and blue.

Now back to your regularly scheduled program. I kinda side with Charc on this one. Having never heard of an Angle Color Visualization, Charc's drawing (which I have heard of) makes sense.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 17, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> I have a feeling you are thinking the McCandless Method. The part the everyone remembers about his method is the 45˚ x 45˚ front light in amber and blue.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled program. I kinda side with Charc on this one. Having never heard of an Angle Color Visualization, Charc's drawing (which I have heard of) makes sense.



to add another nod in charc's direction, that kind of chart would make sense with the stipulation that you don't need to include specials.


----------



## erosing (Nov 17, 2008)

Alex, I'm going to stick my head in and say that I don't think he was reffering to the McCandless Method. Only because he mentioned backlights, which would be part of the Pillbrow Method, if I remember correctly. The McCandless Method uses lights at 45º*and top light, not backlight.


----------



## isquint (Nov 17, 2008)

Charc said:


> Yea, I also think "Angle Color Visualization" refers to what I call a "Lighting Key" which is a simple breakdown of the angle and colors used for your areas, or something similarly important.
> 
> Something like the image at the end of my post. What do others think?



Charc has it correct. It would behoove you to include a gel sample at each angle. That way colors are easy to see.

Good Luck!


----------



## cypresstreee (Nov 29, 2008)

TupeloTechie! Thank gosh I'm not the only who dosn't know what that is :]
I had the same thought as you did; examples of the gels that I used, and then maybe a kind of "side view" of the stage, so that I could draw in the way the light would hit each section of the stage.
Also, I have a question for you; I'm not exactly sure of the dimensions of my high schools stage, so doing a completely accurate light plot is proving to be a little difficult. Any suggestions?


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 29, 2008)

cypresstreee said:


> Also, I have a question for you; I'm not exactly sure of the dimensions of my high schools stage, so doing a completely accurate light plot is proving to be a little difficult. Any suggestions?



Two words: tape measure. If you don't know, measure.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 29, 2008)

We just had this discussion less then 2 weeks ago

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/9902-angle-color-visualization.html

SB


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 29, 2008)

SteveB said:


> We just had this discussion less thAn 2 weeks ago
> 
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/9902-angle-color-visualization.html
> 
> SB


Thank you. SteveB, I thought I was losing my mind over the deja vu. The two threads have been merged.

It appears someone needs to inform the ITS that their requirements are ambiguous, and not in accordance with standard professional practices.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 29, 2008)

From this document: http://www.edta.org/pdf_archive/critique_sheet_lighting633573352063125000.pdf, here are the complete rules. I was hoping seeing the descriptions in context would help, but it doesn't.

RULES
1. Presentation must be a design for one published play written for the theatre. Designs for performances of poetry, fiction, screenplays, dance, and/or any other medium are not permitted.
2. The entrant must present a Light Plot. Acceptable scales are ¼" or ½" =1'0". However, the plot cannot be printed larger than 24" × 36". The single page should include a Unit Key for clarification of all stage fixtures and a Title Block indicating show name, producer, facility, date of production, and drawn by and scale data.
3. Provide a one-page document, Conceptual Visualization. Discuss the director’s point of view of the play and his/her lighting wishes; discuss your visions for light; discuss any major messages in the play that light should enhance; and discuss how the lighting dreams and visions were technically achieved.
4. Provide a one-page document, Angle Color Visualization. Visually show the colors used in the design and the angles you chose for all major components of the design (specials are not required to be noted). Minimum size: 8.5" × 11". Maximum size: 18" × 24". Notes on the document should justify the choices made.
5. Provide a dimmer or channel hookup of only the light plot (not a unit schedule).
6. A section (side view of the stage-showing fixtures) is helpful but not required.
7. Only one entrant may be involved in the design. No collaborations are allowed.
8. A ½" binder is recommended. This binder should contain the following materials: (a) a brief statement of the design choices inspired by the script, (b) research materials, and (c) other sources of inspiration, if any were used.
9. The applicant must make an oral presentation justifying the design and may use up to ten (10) minutes for the actual presentation. Notecards may be used. The applicant must be prepared to answer questions about the design. Questions are not part of the ten-minute allotted presentation time.
10. The introduction must ONLY include the entrant’s name, troupe number, title of play, and playwright.
11. The oral presentation cannot exceed fifteen (15) minutes, including setup and questions and answers.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Dec 1, 2008)

I participated in this at the International Festival this summer and received a superior rating. I ended up creating a poster of sorts that included a master lighting key, a swatch of each color used separated by systems, and images of the breakup gobos I intended to use. The judges seemed to like it.


----------



## cypresstreee (Dec 1, 2008)

I just finished mine, and I basically just drew three of the main scenes, the angle that the light in those scenes was at, made some notes about why the light was like that, and provided samples of the gels that I used in those scenes. Does that sound about right?


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cypresstreee, I think you're more-or-less doing what we'd call a rendering. Depending on how you interpret the description, I guess it could be, but we've all come to a consensus on a "Lighting Key" as derekleffew calls them.


----------



## Cheever (Dec 4, 2008)

i ahve a question. i plan to compete in this this february. i was wondering what is a unit schedule? that may be a stupid question but i really don't know.
also i was looking at Mccandless method and i was wondering what he means by using contrasting cool and warm colors. in the design i have i used white light for the wash. is that a bad idea? should i change it next time to his three point cool and warm system?


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheever said:


> i ahve a question. i plan to compete in this this february. i was wondering what is a unit schedule? that may be a stupid question but i really don't know.
> also i was looking at Mccandless method and i was wondering what he means by using contrasting cool and warm colors. in the design i have i used white light for the wash. is that a bad idea? should i change it next time to his three point cool and warm system?



Unit Schedule probably refers to an Instrument Schedule. An instrument schedule is a piece of paperwork that lists all of the lighting instrumentation in order by position. The convention is to number units from stage left to stage right. An instrument schedule contains all the pertinent information for each piece of gear including: Unit Number, Channel Number, Dimmer, Circuit, color, template, and accessories. Here is an example created using LightWright 4:


You can use almost any softweare to make an instrument schedule if you don't have LightWright. MS Excel, FileMaker Pro and MS Access are probably the most common. If you have drawn your plot in VectorWorks it can also generate this type of paperwork.

As for the McCandless method. First of all, what do you mean you used white light for THE wash? Generally there is more than one "wash" as you may have a front wash, a template wash, a back wash, etc. Is it bad to use all white light? No, it is just boring. The McCandless method is a great starting point to learn new techniques for lighting design, but it is by no means the only way to do things. You need to do what works for your show in your space.


----------



## Cheever (Dec 4, 2008)

I have heard of that! just never as a unit schedule.

what i meant by the wash was a front wash from profile spots situated in a catwalk above the audience. we have electrics....they're like footlights but they're above the stage. they're in three electrics. so whenever i have to light a show we don't have any general light to actually illuminate the actors except for our Profiles on the catwalk (i'm pretty sure they're profiles, i'm really sorry if they're not and i'm telling you the wrong thing). i tried to put gels on them but there isn't enough of them for there to be an illumination wash somewhere AND a colored wash. i would have to choose one or the other. like i said i tried (we're doing Seussical Jr.) and it wasn't bright enough.

anyway. that may have been an unnecessary explaination. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys! I received superior rating at the Northeast Regional Theatre Festival, and now get to take it to Nebraska.


----------



## Laine (Dec 7, 2008)

The Angle Color Visualization is jsut an angle Magic Sheet with the gels numbers shown in their color.


----------



## cypresstreee (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help, everybody. I got 2 superiors at the CO competition and I'm taking it to ITS in Nebraska... See you there Midgetgreen11 and Laine :]


----------



## TupeloTechie (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so glad other people are doing this in Nebraska this year! Last year I was the only entrant in the lighting design category. I will see all you there this year!


----------



## Cheever (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope to see you too. but i have to make it there first


----------



## breathesrain (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I'm doing this too (except I'm not done, and I'm leaving tomorrow...) I was wondering if there's any reason I can't take pictures of the stage, with the correct lights on. I'm having difficulty getting an accurate rendering, and I was wondering if there's any reason I shouldn't use actual photographs.


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 24, 2010)

breathesrain said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I'm doing this too (except I'm not done, and I'm leaving tomorrow...) I was wondering if there's any reason I can't take pictures of the stage, with the correct lights on. I'm having difficulty getting an accurate rendering, and I was wondering if there's any reason I shouldn't use actual photographs.



I'm pretty sure the idea is for you to show pre-visualization and not actuallized design. You'd need to ask one of the previous participants to be sure on that.

Granted looking through this its for Magic Sheets whcih theres been much conversation about on the booth and if you look at one of thsoe threads you'll see its also a different idea than what you're wanting to do.


----------

